# Devils Lake Report 9/24



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

This weekend the State's duck season opens for residents. We wish everyone a 
safe and enjoyable weekend opener. As for fishing, the past couple weeks we?ve 
had some major cold fronts come through and this has had a negative impact on 
fishing. As with most cold front conditions, those reporting catching fish are 
slowing down their presentations. Anglers reporting the best success on 
walleyes have been jigging or slip bobbering rocky structure, trees, or moving 
water bridge areas. Some of these areas include the bridges of Mauvee, Six 
Mile, Hwy 57 & Hwy 20, the trees around Grahams Island, and rocky areas such as 
Ft. Totten/Cactus Point, Foughty's Point, Five Crows, Patience Point, Scooters 
Point, and Monkey Ridge. On nicer days, anglers continue to catch fish 
trolling rip rapped shorelines such as those along Hwy 281 and Hwy 57. Other 
areas include the Golden Highway, the sunken roads in Pelican, and the Pepsi 
building in Six Mile. Pike and bass continue to be caught along with walleyes 
in most of these areas as well. Perch fishing remains slow with anglers 
catching a few along with other fish, but they haven?t been able to produce any 
numbers.


----------

